# Ever bred your dog...and wished you hadn't?



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

A lady I work with had the bright idea to breed her "show" golden. Apparently it didn't go so well and the puppies had to be aborted and the mother spayed. 

I am curious, have any of you, for one reason or another, ever regretted breeding your dog?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh, you bet I do. Whenever I see people living a normal life and being able to go do things whenever they want. Whenever I see people with a normal 8 to 5 job with a steady pay check. But then after seeing all these things, I go home and see all the happy faces that get so excited that I am there that it just keeps me going for another day, year, 5 years, 10 years.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Oh, you bet I do. Whenever I see people living a normal life and being able to go do things whenever they want. Whenever I see people with a normal 8 to 5 job with a steady pay check. But then after seeing all these things, I go home and see all the happy faces that get so excited that I am there that it just keeps me going for another day, year, 5 years, 10 years.


LOL, you beat me to this answer Don. :-D:-D I know the feeling. But the funny thing is that I have had job opportunities recently that pay much better and are still in the dog business, but with only one dog and not hundreds per year, and I still turned it down. So I guess in the end we deserve what we have.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Apparently it didn't go so well and the puppies had to be aborted and the mother spayed. 

How did it not go so well ?


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: Apparently it didn't go so well and the puppies had to be aborted and the mother spayed.
> 
> How did it not go so well ?


:lol:


----------

